# Best Quality Shea Butter?  Other oils?



## Praerie (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for high quality sources.  How do you like soaper's choice and WSP for quality.  What about Essential Depot?

I'm willing to source my shea butter anywhere for the highest quality (I'm particularly please with Bramble Berry for shea butter) but if there is comparable quality for a better price elsewhere, I'd love to know about it.

Outside of the shea butter, who has the best coconut and liquid oils? I buy bulk on most of my oils (not whole drums but usually 35-50lbs) so while I'm interested in cutting cost, it's worth a little extra per ounce to me if the quality is good.

TIA
Trish


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Bulk Apothecary is pretty good and Essential depot for Lye and Palm Oil.  I have also bought from thechemistrystore.com.  They were great oils but I don't like there essential oils as they seem heavily diluted.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Soaper Choice. But IMO their Shea is awful and I know it's raw but it's gritty and smelly. The grittiness I know is normal with Shea at high temps which shows they melt high and don't cool fast enough.. even when I melt it all the way down for my creams and get it into the fridge.. gritty comes back. :/  I have tried others outside of WSP but I am sticking with them, just bought another 120 pds of it along with my mango and aloe I like to get there.  
I don't think I get any of my other 25+ oils and butters from there, but those 3 I do.


----------



## Sapwn (Jul 13, 2013)

That guy from ebay sold me very high quality unrefined shea butter and cocoa butter.

They came directly from Ghana, Africa.









Highly recommended.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Ivory-Raw-Shea-Butter-Unrefined-Organic-Grade-A-From-Ghana-2-oz-to-50-Lbs-/321003286836?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4abd497134


----------



## judymoody (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been pleased with the quality from Camden Grey and J. Edwards.  Both are competively priced.

I love Soapers' Choice for most things (I have gotten PKO and CO in large quantities) and most everything else in gallon jugs.  But I agree, their shea is terrible.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sapwn said:


> That guy from ebay sold me very high quality unrefined shea butter and cocoa butter.
> 
> They came directly from Ghana, Africa.
> 
> ...



Does this come with the right paperwork?


----------



## Sapwn (Jul 14, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Does this come with the right paperwork?


 
No, it does not.

I do not remember if there was any kind certificate to be honest.

You could ask directly the seller if you are interested on buying from him. His will answer for sure.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't see what's funny.

I'm actually looking into getting some of my bulk ingredients straight from the source to support local co-ops.
This price is way under anything I've seen before and every reputable seller I know of works with GPS and certifications.
When things sound to good to be true, they usually are.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm glad I found this post, I was just comparing prices on shea butter for my sugar scrubs, thought I would check here before ordering from Soaper's Choice. I'm looking for 10-15 pounds.
Since this post is from almost a year ago, I thought I'd ask if there might be any other great places for smooth refined shea? Maybe Soaper's choice has improved (probably not, but I have to ask!)? 
Thanks!


----------

